
Concepts: The Next Major Change Coming to C++ - BryanTriana
https://www.inversepalindrome.com/blog/2018/9/26/concepts
======
mhroth
I feel like the way C++ is going, it's getting around to doing what Java did
better ten years ago. This article seems to be describing a (still verbose)
C++ version of a Java Interface. ¯\\_(ツ)_/¯

